# Lidl electric oven



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi All,
Saw a small 240v oven for sale in Lidl--Does anyone have one and what's it like.would it make an alternative to a microwave?The good thing is its very light in weight.
Colin


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

They are ok as long as you are on 6amp + site. We prefer the microwave. We bought the oven last year used a few times last winter but we are going to change it for the microwave as I eat a lot of bake spuds and they cook quicker. Miss the crispy skin.

Andy


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

We have had bad experiences of mains electrical equipment from Lidl.
Both an infra red grill and some ceiling mounted spotlights melted vital elements of insulation. Wouldn't now touch such items with the proverbial bargepole.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We bought a small fan assisted oven from Lidl 3 years ago and it has worked very well in the van. It doe's get a bit hot on the outside.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I bought a small electric oven/grill from Wilkinson online. It does excellent toast, jacket spuds etc. Postage was very reasonable too.

Just checked their website and the item that they have in stock is a slightly different model to mine.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Always found lidl electrical equipment to be first class and a majority of it carries a 3 year warranty.
Steve


----------

